# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Izzy σταθερό μίξερ

## Πατέντες

Καλησπέρα! Πρώτο θέμα στο HowtoFix!
Λοιπόν, όπως και ο τίτλος έχω ένα μιξέρ izzy spicy red.
Πριν από λίγες μέρες άλλαξα καρβουνάκια και από τότε φαίνεται ότι το μοτερ έχασε στροφές;
Τι να φταίει;

----------


## Panoss

(υποθέτω έβαλες τα σωστά καρβουνάκια)
(υποθέτω τα ρουλεμάν είναι καλά και δεν τα $$$$ες με την επέμβαση, δεν είναι και δύσκολο)

Ίσως έχει γίνει πατούρα (ένα αυλάκι δηλαδή) στο σημείο επαφής των καρβουνακίων με το ρότορα (λόγω τριβής).
Με αποτέλεσμα η επαφή πλέον να μην είναι καλή.

----------


## Πατέντες

Τι εννοείς, σωστά καρβουνάκια; Τι διαφορές υπάρχουν;
Τα καρβουνάκια έβγαιναν χωρίς να πειράξω ρουλεμάν.
Το αυλάκι που λες υπάρχει, αλλά δε θα στρώσει με τον καιρό;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Τι εννοείς, σωστά καρβουνάκια; Τι διαφορές υπάρχουν;


Εννοεί ανάλογα τον άνθρωπο π.χ.  :Lol: 
http://apokoronaslife.gr/2015/11/24/...B%CE%BF%CF%8D/
Εντάξει όλα δεν είναι ίδια τα καρβουνάκια π.χ. που είναι για μίζες αυτοκινήτου έχουν άλλο υλικό και άλλη αντίσταση κτλ σοβαροί πωλητές για ψύκτρες ρωτάνε κιόλας για το μοντέλο προτού σου δώσουν ότι νάναι .
Εσύ αναφέρεσαι σε ένα μοντέλο των 1200W? (με 6 ταχύτητες?)
Τι συμπτώματα παρουσίασε πριν αλλάξεις τα πρώτα καρβουνάκια που είχε? 
Τις μειωμένες στροφές που τις βλέπεις ? πάνω στο μοτέρ? ή συναρμολογημένο (μπας και μπλοκάρει ο περιστροφικός μηχανισμός ή έχει και προσθήκη ιμάντα?) 
στην συμπεριφορά με τις επιλογές στις ταχύτητες  πως ανταποκρίνεται? ζορίζεται? μυρίζει καμένο?

----------


## Panoss

> Τι εννοείς, σωστά καρβουνάκια; Τι διαφορές υπάρχουν;
> Τα καρβουνάκια έβγαιναν χωρίς να πειράξω ρουλεμάν.
> Το αυλάκι που λες υπάρχει, αλλά δε θα στρώσει με τον καιρό;


Εννοώ να έχουν τις σωστές διαστάσεις αλλά να είναι και από το σωστό υλικό (π.χ μην τυχόν σου 'χουν πασάρει κάποιο κατώτερης ποιότητας).
Το αυλάκι που λέω (αν μιλάμε για το ίδιο πράγμα) με την τριβή, όχι μόνο δεν θα στρώσει αλλά θα συνεχίσει να αυξάνεται.

Δες στο βίντεο, αφαιρούν την πατούρα χρησιμοποιώντας τόρνο (επειδή μόνη της δεν θα στρώσει):

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπέρα! Πρώτο θέμα στο HowtoFix!
> Λοιπόν, όπως και ο τίτλος έχω ένα μιξέρ izzy spicy red.
> Πριν από λίγες μέρες άλλαξα καρβουνάκια και από τότε φαίνεται ότι το μοτερ έχασε στροφές;
> Τι να φταίει;


Και ο τύπος της ψύκτρας παίζει ρόλο,και η πατούρα πάνω στο ρότορα έχει τη σημασία της.Μία φωτογραφία θα βοηθούσε περισσότερο.

----------


## Πατέντες

Το μοτέρ είναι 800w με 6 στροφές. Τα συμπτώματα ήταν ότι σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί. Όταν το άνοιξα δεν είχε μείνει ίχνος από καρβουνάκια, μόνο τα ελατήρια!!! Τα καρβουνάκια τα αγόρασα από κατάστημα με ηλεκτρικά εργαλεία. Δεν ταίριαζαν 100% και τα έξυσα λίγο με ένα υαλόχαρτο. Την διαφορά στις στροφές την βλέπω και στο μοτέρ, στο άκουσμα και στον περιστροφικό. Στη συμπεριφορά των ταχυτήτων είναι σαν να μην ακούει μετά το 4. Όμως δεν νομίζω να είναι μπλοκάρισμα, γιατί το γυρνάω και με το χέρι. Για το αυλάκι που έχει στον ρότορα, όσο δουλεύει το καρβουνάκι, δεν θα πάρει το κενό του ρότορα;  Όσο για φωτό, δεν έχω τώρα, αλλά αύριο, μεθαύριο θα το ανοίξω ξανά και θα σας τις δείξω.

----------


## Panoss

Συνονόματε, αν ο ρότορας έπαιρνε από μόνος του το σωστό σχήμα, αυτοί στο βίντεο γιατί χρησιμοποιούν τόρνο για να το κάνουν, λες να είναι τόσο λαλάκες;

----------


## Πατέντες

Σίγουρα όχι! Αλλά δεν εννοώ να πάρει ο ρότορας το σχήμα, αλλά τα καρβουνάκια. Μπα ε;
Πάντως μέχρι την τελευταία στιγμή, πριν τα ''τινάξουν'' τα καρβουνάκια, δούλευε κανονικά!
Άρα τι πρέπει να κάνω, που να αξίζει, γιατί αν είναι να το πάω για τόρνο, δεν ξέρω αν τα αξίζει!!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Όταν το άνοιξα δεν είχε μείνει ίχνος από καρβουνάκια, μόνο τα ελατήρια!!!


 Λογικά οι ψύκτρες θα έχουν καταστραφεί πολύ.



> Στη συμπεριφορά των ταχυτήτων είναι σαν να μην ακούει μετά το 4


 Επειδή λόγω τις κατεστραμένες ψύκτρες από μια ένταση και πάνω δεν μπορεί και αδυνατεί να δώσει παραπάνω ισχύ. Όπως σου είπαν στο #6. Αιωνία η μνήμη του.

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτό που δείχνει το βίντεο είναι η μισή δουλειά. Μετά ο συλλέκτης θέλει και ξεμικάρισμα.

----------

